# Modelling biplanes.....sigh



## YakFlyer (Jul 11, 2014)

Hi folks,

I errr, posted this a few hours ago but my computer had a melt down, doesn't appear to have gone through. Anywayyyy, biplanes...Immm, flying/landing wires. What fun. 
Thought I'd post a progress shot of this 1:48 Tiger Moth I am attempting. I was initially going to paint it to represent an ex RNZAF machine which I do a bit of weekend flying in. I have decided to go with a civilian variant which I also fly during the Airshow season here in NZ. ZL-ALJ is a very original workhorse of a company called Classic Flights, which operate 3 tigers and a Waco, for joyrides. A fantastic part of the country, that is Lake Wanaka. 
A couple of snaps here,
















A couple of photos of our classic formation flown at Warbirds Over Wanaka this year (I am in the red/silver Tiger). Also my Dad looking on waiting for me to jump in for a local scenic flight (from a few years ago). Also the wee project itself. Fiddly, well that doesn't begin to describe it. Getting the hang of it, I think. I have a Gladiator in the works as well. If anyone has advice with how to bring these sorts of projects together please post some suggestions!

regards,
Yakflyer


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 11, 2014)

Biplanes gives me the chills or whatyacallit....still, I've got a 1/48 Grumman Duck and Supermarine Walrus....(chiver)....plus a handful of WWI birds.

What was I thinking!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 11, 2014)

But looking good though..


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 11, 2014)

Rigging………..it be an art!


----------



## YakFlyer (Jul 13, 2014)

It is so hard, but very addictive!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 14, 2014)

I love the rigging myself. My biplanes to me always look more realistic than the other ones.


----------



## looney (Jul 15, 2014)

Try some EZ-line.. no need for tensioning the rigging.


----------

